# cyrus-imap/sasl error Kein Zugirff (solved)

## benjamin200

Hi,

bin wie in der Wiki-Doku vorgegangen. Quelle:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_MailServer

Sobald das HowTo sich dem Ende naehert, wird die der cyrus user angelegt. Hier scheitere ich  :Sad: 

```

bash-2.05b# saslpasswd2 -c cyrus

Password:

Again (for verification):

bash-2.05b# cyradm --user cyrus --server localhost --auth plain

cyradm: cannot connect to server

bash-2.05b#

```

das  sind die aktuell offenen Ports:

```

bash-2.05b# netstat -l

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State

tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:10000                 *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN

udp        0      0 *:10000                 *:*

Active UNIX domain sockets (only servers)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6959   /var/run/cgisock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7360   /tmp/mcop-root/server_linux-world_site-1c1b-420a9fe3

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7430   /tmp/.ICE-unix/7219

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7181   /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7248   /tmp/ksocket-root/kdeinit__0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6548   /dev/log

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7250   /tmp/ksocket-root/kdeinit-:0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7256   /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop7178-1107992529

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6816   /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7281   /tmp/ksocket-root/klauncherdEmmJb.slave-socket

bash-2.05b#

```

und hier das mekern in den Logs:

```

bash-2.05b# tail -f /var/log/messages

Feb  9 23:50:19 server saslpasswd2: sql_select option missing

Feb  9 23:50:19 server saslpasswd2: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Feb  9 23:50:19 server saslpasswd2: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Feb  9 23:50:24 server saslpasswd2: sql_select option missing

Feb  9 23:50:24 server saslpasswd2: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Feb  9 23:50:24 server saslpasswd2: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Feb  9 23:50:28 server saslpasswd2: setpass succeeded for cyrus

Feb  9 23:50:28 server saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Feb  9 23:50:28 server saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Feb  9 23:50:28 server saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

```

Liegt wohl daran, dass das HowTo fuer die alte Cyrus Version 2.1.19 und nicht auf die aktuelle 2.1.20 zugeschnitten ist. Hoffe mir kann jemand von euch weiterhelfen. 

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

***bump***  :Smile: 

kann jemand helfen?

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## EtaCarinae

Hi!

Ich habe im Moment genau das gleiche Problem.

Ich benutze die folgenden Programmversionen:

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20-r1

net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.2.10

sys-libs/pam-0.77-r6

```

/etc/init.d/saslauthd start:

Feb 12 12:01:52 andromeda saslauthd[7413]: detach_tty      : master pid is: 7413

Feb 12 12:01:52 andromeda saslauthd[7413]: ipc_init        : listening on socket: /var/lib/sasl2/mux
```

Das sieht eigentlich sehr gut aus. Dann starte ich den cyrus:

```

/etc/init.d/cyrus start

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7468]: setrlimit: Unable to set file descriptors limit to -1: Operation not permitted

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7468]: retrying with 1024 (current max)

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7468]: process started

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7470]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/ctl_cyrusdb

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7470]: DBERROR db4: malloc: Cannot allocate memory: 3435973880

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7470]: DBERROR db4: PANIC: Cannot allocate memory

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7470]: DBERROR: critical database situation

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7468]: process 7470 exited, status 75

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7468]: Servname not supported for ai_socktype,disabling imap

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7468]: ready for work

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7495]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/squatter

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7496]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/tls_prune

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7497]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/ctl_deliver

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7498]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/ctl_cyrusdb

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR db4: fatal region error detected; run recovery

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR: dbenv->open '/var/imap/db' failed: DB_RUNRECOVERY: Fatal error, run database recovery

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR: init() on berkeley

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: checkpointing cyrus databases

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: archiving database file: /var/imap/annotations.db

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR db4: txn_checkpoint interface requires an environment configured for the transaction subsystem

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR: couldn't checkpoint: Invalid argument

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR: sync /var/imap/db: cyrusdb error

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR db4: DB_ENV->log_archive interface requires an environment configured for the logging subsystem

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR: error listing log files: Invalid argument

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR: archive /var/imap/db: cyrusdb error

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: archiving database file: /var/imap/mailboxes.db

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR db4: txn_checkpoint interface requires an environment configured for the transaction subsystem

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR: couldn't checkpoint: Invalid argument

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR: sync /var/imap/db: cyrusdb error

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR db4: DB_ENV->log_archive interface requires an environment configured for the logging subsystem

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR: error listing log files: Invalid argument

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: DBERROR: archive /var/imap/db: cyrusdb error

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda ctl_cyrusdb[7498]: done checkpointing cyrus databases

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7468]: process 7498 exited, status 1

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda squatter[7495]: DBERROR db4: fatal region error detected; run recovery

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda squatter[7495]: DBERROR: dbenv->open '/var/imap/db' failed: DB_RUNRECOVERY: Fatal error, run database recovery

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda squatter[7495]: DBERROR: init() on berkeley

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda squatter[7495]: indexing mailboxes

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda squatter[7495]: done indexing mailboxes

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7468]: process 7495 exited, status 0

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda tls_prune[7496]: DBERROR db4: fatal region error detected; run recovery

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda tls_prune[7496]: DBERROR: dbenv->open '/var/imap/db' failed: DB_RUNRECOVERY: Fatal error, run database recovery

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda tls_prune[7496]: DBERROR: init() on berkeley

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda tls_prune[7496]: DBERROR db4: environment not yet opened

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda tls_prune[7496]: DBERROR: opening /var/imap/tls_sessions.db: Invalid argument

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda tls_prune[7496]: DBERROR: opening /var/imap/tls_sessions.db: cyrusdb error

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7468]: process 7496 exited, status 1

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda cyr_expire[7497]: DBERROR db4: fatal region error detected; run recovery

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda cyr_expire[7497]: DBERROR: dbenv->open '/var/imap/db'failed: DB_RUNRECOVERY: Fatal error, run database recovery

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda cyr_expire[7497]: DBERROR: init() on berkeley

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda cyr_expire[7497]: DBERROR db4: environment not yet opened

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda cyr_expire[7497]: DBERROR: opening /var/imap/deliver.db: Invalid argument

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda cyr_expire[7497]: DBERROR: opening /var/imap/deliver.db: cyrusdb error

Feb 12 12:04:13 andromeda master[7468]: process 7497 exited, status 1

```

Da scheint schon was schief zu laufen.

```

andromeda root # saslpasswd2 -c cyrus

Password:

Again (for verification):

andromeda root #                     

Feb 12 12:06:47 andromeda saslpasswd2: sql_select option missing

Feb 12 12:06:47 andromeda saslpasswd2: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Feb 12 12:06:47 andromeda saslpasswd2: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Feb 12 12:06:53 andromeda saslpasswd2: setpass succeeded for cyrus

Feb 12 12:06:53 andromeda saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Feb 12 12:06:53 andromeda saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Feb 12 12:06:53 andromeda saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

```

Eigentlich glaube ich das es nicht daran liegen kann, dass wir jetzt eine etwas neuere Version benutzen. Irgendetwas müssen wir übersehen haben.

Auch ich rufe um Hilfe: Hat jeman einen kleinen Tipp für uns??

Viele Grüße,

Alex

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eigentlich glaube ich das es nicht daran liegen kann, dass wir jetzt eine etwas neuere Version benutzen. Irgendetwas müssen wir übersehen haben. 
> 
> 

 

Sorry, aber übersehen habe ich zu 99% nichts. Das Howto ist ja auch nicht übermäßig lang. Was ich aber sicher sagen kann, ist dass die Config Files, welche im Wiki Howto erwähnt werden, mir nicht korrekt erscheinen. Kleiner Tipp: schau dir mal die cyrus.conf an und dann such nach der cyrus-local.conf - existiert sie? Ich würde sagen nein. Wieso nicht? Weil sie noch erstellt werden muss. Wieso steht das nicht im Howto? Ich weiß es nicht.

Aber ich weiß, dass das Howto auf...

http://www.delouw.ch/linux/Postfix-Cyrus-Web-cyradm-HOWTO/html/

...wesentlich genauer und detaillierter ist. Wenn du es dir anschaust, wirst du sehen, dass es von hier auf Wiki kopiert wurde. Mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass es hier www.delouw.ch vollständig ist.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Auch ich rufe um Hilfe: Hat jeman einen kleinen Tipp für uns?? 
> 
> 

 

Cyrus hat tolle Mailinglisten, durch die ich gerade stöbere. Ich halt dich und natürlich alle anderen auf den aktuellen Stand. Wird schon schiefgehen  :Smile: 

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## EtaCarinae

Hm...ich habe nochmal etwas gegoogelt. Ich hab da noch ein anderes HowTo gefunden: http://www.postfix-howto.de/

Ich habe also erstmal alles bei mir wieder deinstalliert und alle Config-Files gelöscht, damit ich ganz von vorn beginnen kann.

Dieses HowTo erscheint mir wirklich sehr vollständig. Gut, hier wird beschrieben, wie man die Programme alle selbst baut und so. Das habe ich dann erstmal nicht gemacht. Die Programme selbst habe ich über emerge installiert. Die Konfigurationen habe ich dann nach diesem HowTo angelegt.

Tja, was soll ich sagen? Exakt der gleiche Fehler tritt auf!!  :Sad: 

Hm...hier wird auch die Version 2.1.19 von cyrus-sasl benutzt. Ob das wirklich daran liegt das wir eine etwas neuere Version benutzen wollen??

Oder ob ich es doch einfach mal versuche emerge nicht zu benutzen und die Programme wirklich alle selbst zu bauen? Aber dann wäre ja der Vorteil von emerge und portage weg...so wegen aktualisierung und so.

-Alex

----------

## EtaCarinae

Oh, ich hab etwas gefunden!

Könnte es sein, dass cyrus-imapd nicht auf AMD-Prozessoren läuft??

http://www.invoca.ch/pub/packages/cyrus-imapd/:

```

NOTE for RedHat 9 and Fedora Core 1 & 2 and CentOS 3 users: The current cyrus-imapd package doesn't work on AMD K6 and Athlon CPU's and I've got reports that it also doesn't work on Intel Pentium I CPU's and the Geode CPU. It builds fine but it doesn't work correctly due to problems with the db4 package provided by those distributions. On affected systems, you may get error messages like the following in /var/log/messages or on other CPU's, no error messages are reported because processes of cyrus-imapd simply die:

May 15 13:51:25 co ctl_cyrusdb[10520]: DBERROR: dbenv->open '/var/lib/imap/db' failed: Function not implemented 

```

Das bezieht sich zwar auf RedHat soweit ich gelesen habe, aber irgendwie scheint es dort ja Probleme mit AMD-CPU's zu geben.

Ich habe bei mir eine AMD-AthlonXP CPU drin und Benjamin hat nen AMD64....und bei uns beiden haut es nicht hin.

Kann da jemand etwas mit anfangen??

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oh, ich hab etwas gefunden! 
> 
> Könnte es sein, dass cyrus-imapd nicht auf AMD-Prozessoren läuft?? 
> ...

 

Keine Angst, das Problem liegt sicher an der Konfiguraion (DE-WIki). Vielleicht noch etwas mit den Ebuild rumspielen und diverese Funktion darin aktivieren. Das unser Problem auf AMD Prozessoren zurückzuführen ist kann ich mir bei besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Zumal ich hier an einer Intel-x86 Maschiene (Gentoo-Server) herumspiele.

Zu dem Link,

das war ein BUG, bezogen auf DB4 Errors.  Dieser wurde durch einen Patch behoben. 

Patch ist auch im Gentoo-Ebuild enthalten  :Smile: 

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

Hi Leute,

endlich, mein IMAP-Server mit SQL-Authentifizierung und cyradm rennt  :Smile: 

Probleme lag wohl in der Konfiguration von postfix, 

cyrus-impad und cyrus-sasl.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das bezieht sich zwar auf RedHat soweit ich gelesen habe, aber irgendwie scheint es dort ja Probleme mit AMD-CPU's zu geben.
> 
> Ich habe bei mir eine AMD-AthlonXP CPU drin und Benjamin hat nen AMD64....und bei uns beiden haut es nicht hin.
> ...

 

Wie schon erwähnt ist das Wiki-Howto nicht ganz korrekt. 

Halte dich einfach an das von cyradm und es wird funktionieren  :Smile: 

Quelle:

http://www.delouw.ch/linux/Postfix-Cyrus-Web-cyradm-HOWTO/html/

----------

## EtaCarinae

Hm...also ich habe mich an das HowTo gehalten soweit es möglich war.

Aber leider tritt der gleiche Fehler wieder auf.  :Sad: 

Hast du die Pakete über Portage installiert oder direkt von den Dateien aus dem Netz?

Das erste mal bei der Konfiguration hakt es hier:

```

The next step is to tell postfix how to find the saslauthd socket:

mv /var/run/sasl2 /var/run/sasl2-old

ln -s /var/run/saslauthd /var/run/sasl2

```

Wenn ich das bei mir versuche:

```

andromeda usr # ls /var/run/

apache2.pid       dcc               sessiondb.dir     usb

cgisock           distccd           sessiondb.pag     utmp

console           mysqld            spamd.pid         webmin.pid

cron.pid          openldap          sshd.pid

cyrus-master.pid  random-seed       syslog-ng.pid

andromeda usr # ls -s /var/run/saslauthd /var/run/sasl2

ls: /var/run/saslauthd: No such file or directory

ls: /var/run/sasl2: No such file or directory

```

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich das bei mir versuche: 
> 
> Code: 
> ...

 

```

# mkdir /var/run/saslauthd

# ln -s /var/run/saslauthd /var/run/sasl2 

```

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## EtaCarinae

Hi!

Ich danke dir! Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd für diese Sachen glaube ich....*seufz*

Hätte ich doch bloß meinen alten Mailserver behalten. Der lief mit courier-imap. Lief zwar auch nicht perfekt, aber zumindest hat er Mails angenommen und ausgeliefert und erstunlicherweise mit MySQL als Datenbank.

Ich habe echt alle Config-Dateien wie im HowTo aufgebaut - und trotzdem geht das nicht. 

Muss ich etwa doch die Finger von Portage und emerge lassen und alles selbst bauen?

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe echt alle Config-Dateien wie im HowTo aufgebaut - und trotzdem geht das nicht. 
> 
> Muss ich etwa doch die Finger von Portage und emerge lassen und alles selbst bauen?
> ...

 

Ich denke nicht. Bei mir läuft IMAP ja, nur kann ich SMTP noch nicht nutzen.

SASL authentication problem (SMTP) 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-295120-highlight-.html

Wenn jemand weiss, wie ich das Problem lösen kann, 

wäre ich SEHR dankbar  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## EtaCarinae

Das ist alles total komisch. Ich werde alle Pakete nochmal komplett entfernen und nochmal ganz von vorne anfangen. 

Was mir aber noch unklar ist (ich hab wirklich noch nicht soooo viel Ahnung von dem allen hier...): Muss ich die ./configure-Parameter eigentlich irgendwie auch bei emerge mit übergeben?? Wenn ja wie?

Laut Anleitung soll cysrus-sasl ja so gebaut werden:

```

tar -xvzf cyrus-sasl-2.1.18.tar.gz

cd cyrus-sasl-2.1.18

./configure \

--enable-anon \

--enable-plain \

--enable-login \

--disable-krb4 \

--disable-otp \

--disable-cram \

--disable-digest \

--with-saslauthd=/var/run/saslauthd \

--with-pam=/lib/security \

--with-dblib=berkeley \

--with-bdb-libdir=/usr/local/bdb/lib \

--with-bdb-incdir=/usr/local/bdb/include \

--with-openssl=/usr/local/ssl \

--with-plugindir=/usr/local/lib/sasl2

```

Sorry für meine ganzen blöden Fragen, aber ich bin im Moment echt völlig aus dem Konzept. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Geduld!!!

----------

## EtaCarinae

Ok, jetzt habe ich alles genau so gemacht wie im HowTo.

Wenn ich jetzt eingebe:

```

andromeda root # saslpasswd2 -c cyrus

Password:

Again (for verification):

```

Dann erhalte ich in /var/log/messages:

```

Feb 14 22:52:00 andromeda saslpasswd2: sql_select option missing

Feb 14 22:52:00 andromeda saslpasswd2: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Feb 14 22:52:00 andromeda saslpasswd2: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Feb 14 22:52:08 andromeda saslpasswd2: setpass succeeded for cyrus

Feb 14 22:52:08 andromeda saslpasswd2: error deleting entry from sasldb: DB_NOTFOUND: No matching key/data pair found

Feb 14 22:52:08 andromeda saslpasswd2: error deleting entry from sasldb: DB_NOTFOUND: No matching key/data pair found

Feb 14 22:52:08 andromeda saslpasswd2: error deleting entry from sasldb: DB_NOTFOUND: No matching key/data pair found

```

Im Web-Cyradm kann ich Domains anlegen - kein Problem. Wenn ich dann für eine Domain eMail Adressen (Konten) anlegen möchte, dann kommt folgende Meldung:

```

ERRORNO: (111)

ERRSTR: (Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt)

Error 111

```

Ok, dann gebe ich halt auf der Konsole ein:

```

andromeda root # cyradm --user cyrus --server localhost --auth plain

cyradm: cannot connect to server

```

Es geht (wie bis jetzt jedesmal) nichts. *heul*

Was mache ich bloß falsch??

----------

## benjamin200

Schau mal genau ins HowTo und achte auf den 

Hinweis für /ect/services  :Smile: 

NACHTRAG:

Post mal die Lines für Port 143

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## EtaCarinae

Oha...jetzt hab ich es auch gesehen!

Port 143...das stand IMAP2 statt IMAP. 

Jetzt kann ich mich einloggen und Konten erstellen!! *freu*

Du bist der Beste - DANKE!!!!!

Und prompt habe ich das gleiche SMTP-Problem wie du.  :Confused: 

Darf ich mich mal wieder in deinen Thread mit einklinken??

Vielen lieben Dank und viele Grüße,

Alex

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oha...jetzt hab ich es auch gesehen! 
> 
> Port 143...das stand IMAP2 statt IMAP. 
> ...

 

Na endlich, jetzt läufts auch bei dir  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und prompt habe ich das gleiche SMTP-Problem wie du.  
> 
> Darf ich mich mal wieder in deinen Thread mit einklinken?? 
> ...

 

@Alex:

das bekommen wir schon noch hin, jetzt hängt es ja "NUR" noch an der SMTP Connection.

Ab jetzt bleibt der Thread Solved, weitere Dussionen über SMTP bitte über:

SASL authentication problem (SMTP)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-295120.html

Gruß.

Benjamin

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich bekomms einfach nicht hin...

Mit web-cyradm kann ich mich einloggen, aber ich hab anscheinend kein imap  :Sad: 

```
dedi public_html # netstat -l

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State

tcp        0      0 dedi.german-bash.:mysql *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN

Active UNIX domain sockets (only servers)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     564904 /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597479 public/cleanup

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597486 private/rewrite

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597490 private/bounce

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597494 private/defer

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597498 private/trace

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597502 private/verify

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597506 public/flush

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597510 private/proxymap

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597514 private/smtp

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597518 private/relay

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597522 public/showq

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597526 private/error

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597530 private/local

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597534 private/virtual

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597538 private/lmtp

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597542 private/anvil

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597546 private/maildrop

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597550 private/old-cyrus

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597554 private/cyrus

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597558 private/uucp

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597562 private/ifmail

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597566 private/bsmtp

```

```
dedi public_html # netstat -an | grep LISTEN

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN

tcp        0      0 :::25                   :::*                    LISTEN

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     564904 /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597479 public/cleanup

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597486 private/rewrite

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597490 private/bounce

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597494 private/defer

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597498 private/trace

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597502 private/verify

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597506 public/flush

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597510 private/proxymap

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597514 private/smtp

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597518 private/relay

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597522 public/showq

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597526 private/error

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597530 private/local

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597534 private/virtual

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597538 private/lmtp

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597542 private/anvil

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597546 private/maildrop

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597550 private/old-cyrus

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597554 private/cyrus

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597558 private/uucp

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597562 private/ifmail

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     597566 private/bsmtp

```

```
dedi public_html # rc-status

Runlevel: default

postfix                                                                                                                            [ started ]

cyrus                                                                                                                              [ started ]

```

Ich hab mich an das wiki-howto gehalten und danach mit dem anderen Howto angepasst..

Wo is bei mir der Wurm drin? Welche conf-dateien soll ich noch pasten?

----------

## Mac Fly

Das Log zeigt auch jede Menge merkwürdiges...

```
dedi root # tail -f /var/log/everything/current

Feb 27 00:42:57 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

Feb 27 00:42:57 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

Feb 27 00:42:57 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

Feb 27 00:42:57 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Feb 27 00:42:57 [postfix/smtpd] fatal: open database /var/mailman/data/aliases.db: No such file or directory

Feb 27 00:42:58 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 7066 exit status 1

Feb 27 00:42:58 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Feb 27 00:43:40 [postfix/cleanup] fatal: open database /etc/postfix/virtual.db:No such file or directory

Feb 27 00:43:41 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/cleanup pid 7080 exit status 1

Feb 27 00:43:41 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/cleanup: bad commandstartup -- throttling

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] inet_addr_local: configured 2 IPv4 addresses

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] inet_addr_local: configured 2 IPv6 addresses

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: user = supergeheim

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: password = supergeheim

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: dbname = mail

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: table = domain

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: select_field = domain_name

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: where_field = domain_name

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: additional_conditions =

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: hosts = localhost

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: adding host 'localhost' to list of mysql server hosts

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Feb 27 00:43:58 [postfix/smtpd] fatal: open database /var/mailman/data/aliases.db: No such file or directory

Feb 27 00:43:59 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 7090 exit status 1

Feb 27 00:43:59 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Feb 27 00:44:41 [postfix/cleanup] fatal: open database /etc/postfix/virtual.db:No such file or directory

Feb 27 00:44:42 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/cleanup pid 7109 exit status 1

Feb 27 00:44:42 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/cleanup: bad command startup -- throttling
```

"[postfix/smtpd] fatal: open database /var/mailman/data/aliases.db: No such file or directory" hab ich durch

```
ln -s /etc/mail/aliases.db /var/mailman/data/aliases.db
```

behoben, beim Rest muss ich allerdings passen  :Sad: 

Hab mittlerweile hinbekommen, ich hatte die Option sievedir zweimal drin. Kann ja gar nicht gehen.  :Smile: 

----------

## 409Coffemaker

Hi,

ich bekomme ebenfalls den Fehler habe das Howto durchgearbeitet bin allen Links gefolgt und stehe trotzdem noch vor dem Problem das hier steht in der Log, nachdem ich cyrus, postfix, saslauthd gestartet habe.

```

Apr 15 22:22:37 [tls_prune] DBERROR: reading /var/imap/db/skipstamp, assuming the worst: No such file or directory

Apr 15 22:22:37 [cyr_expire] DBERROR: reading /var/imap/db/skipstamp, assuming the worst: No such file or directory

Apr 15 22:22:37 [ctl_cyrusdb] DBERROR: reading /var/imap/db/skipstamp, assuming the worst: No such file or directory

Apr 15 22:22:37 [ctl_cyrusdb] checkpointing cyrus databases

Apr 15 22:22:37 [tls_prune] tls_prune: purged 0 out of 0 entries

Apr 15 22:22:37 [cyr_expire] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/annotations.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 15 22:22:37 [cyr_expire] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/mailboxes.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 15 22:22:37 [cyr_expire] duplicate_prune: pruning back 3 days

Apr 15 22:22:37 [cyr_expire] duplicate_prune: purged 0 out of 0 entries

Apr 15 22:22:37 [cyr_expire] expunged 0 out of 0 messages from 0 mailboxes

Apr 15 22:22:37 [ctl_cyrusdb] done checkpointing cyrus databases

Apr 15 22:22:42 [postfix/postfix-script] stopping the Postfix mail system

Apr 15 22:22:42 [postfix/master] terminating on signal 15

Apr 15 22:22:44 [postfix/postfix-script] starting the Postfix mail system

Apr 15 22:22:44 [postfix/master] daemon started -- version 2.1.5

Apr 15 22:22:44 [postfix/pickup] fatal: /etc/postfix/mysql-mysqldestination.cf: bad string length 0 < 1: dbname = 

Apr 15 22:22:44 [postfix/qmgr] fatal: /etc/postfix/mysql-mysqldestination.cf: bad string length 0 < 1: dbname = 

Apr 15 22:22:45 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/pickup pid 14114 exit status 1

Apr 15 22:22:45 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/pickup: bad command startup -- throttling

Apr 15 22:22:45 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 14115 exit status 1

Apr 15 22:22:45 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr: bad command startup -- throttling

```

Ein Loginversuch ergibt das:

```

Apr 15 22:29:00 [sshd] Did not receive identification string from 83.135.139.124

Apr 15 22:29:00 [pop3] DBERROR: reading /var/imap/db/skipstamp, assuming the worst: No such file or directory

Apr 15 22:29:00 [pop3] sql_select option missing

Apr 15 22:29:00 [pop3] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Apr 15 22:29:00 [pop3] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/mailboxes.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 15 22:29:00 [imaps] DBERROR: reading /var/imap/db/skipstamp, assuming the worst: No such file or directory

Apr 15 22:29:00 [imaps] sql_select option missing

Apr 15 22:29:00 [imaps] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Apr 15 22:29:00 [imaps] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/mailboxes.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 15 22:29:00 [imaps] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/annotations.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 15 22:29:00 [pop3s] DBERROR: reading /var/imap/db/skipstamp, assuming the worst: No such file or directory

Apr 15 22:29:00 [imaps] imaps TLS negotiation failed: i53878B7C.versanet.de [83.135.139.124]

Apr 15 22:29:00 [imaps] Fatal error: tls_start_servertls() failed

Apr 15 22:29:00 [pop3s] sql_select option missing

Apr 15 22:29:00 [pop3s] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Apr 15 22:29:00 [pop3s] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/mailboxes.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 15 22:29:00 [pop3s] pop3s failed: i53878B7C.versanet.de [83.135.139.124]

Apr 15 22:29:00 [pop3s] Fatal error: tls_start_servertls() failed

```

Danke, und viele Grüße

Yves

----------

## benjamin200

409Coffemaker:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> postfix/pickup] fatal: /etc/postfix/mysql-mysqldestination.cf: bad string length 0 < 1: dbname = 
> 
> 

 

Hi,

- bitte Inhalte von  /etc/postfix/mysql-mysqldestination.cf posten

- hast du MySQL?

- post mal den output (in mysql) von:

```

USE deineDB;

show tables;

```

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

@409Coffemaker:  Problem gelöst ?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## viper26

können wir den thread wieder aufmachen? bin mit alles lösungen und googeln nicht weiter und habe immer noch probleme, zumal kann ich mich aus irgendeinem grund nicht bei web-cyradm einlogen. BITTE

----------

## Neo_0815

Btw - warum kein postgresql?

MfG

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> können wir den thread wieder aufmachen? bin mit alles lösungen und googeln nicht weiter und habe immer noch probleme, zumal kann ich mich aus irgendeinem grund nicht bei web-cyradm einlogen. BITTE
> 
> 

 

Mach doch bitte einen neuen Thread auf. Dieser Thread hat nichts mit dem Webinterface zutun. Mach neue Thead auf und informiere uns über dein Problem und den aktuellen Stand. Wir werden dir schon weiterhelfen können.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## 409Coffemaker

Sorry für meine Abwesenheit

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 409Coffemaker:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> postfix/pickup] fatal: /etc/postfix/mysql-mysqldestination.cf: bad string length 0 < 1: dbname = 
> ...

 

```

hosts = localhost

user = vmail

password = passwort

dbname = mail

table = domain

select_field = domain_name

where_field = domain_name

```

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 409Coffemaker:
> 
> - hast du MySQL?
> 
> 

 

Ja, läuft wunderbar bereits für Websites

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 409Coffemaker:
> 
> - post mal den output (in mysql) von:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

accountuser

adminuser

alias

domain

domainadmin

log

search

virtual

```

Hi Seb  :Wink: 

Liebe Grüße

Yves

----------

